# Started on fish oil and magnesium



## PeakOfTheMountain (Oct 3, 2010)

I take two 850mg pills of fish oil
and magnesium 400mg per day
Anyone have experience with these?

oh i also added 2000 IU of vit D


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

PeakOfTheMountain said:


> I take two 850mg pills of fish oil
> and magnesium 400mg per day
> Anyone have experience with these?
> 
> oh i also added 2000 IU of vit D


Yes. Magnesium will reduce anxiety. The fish oil is good for the brain and heart but for me it done nothing for anxiety.

As for vit D. Better watch out with the large dosage. If you're drinking fortified milk with added Vit D and getting lots of sunshine then 2000IU might be too much.


----------



## kdvwest (Jan 12, 2009)

What form of magnesium are you taking? If it's oxide, I would opt for malate/taurate or maybe another recommendation by a member here. Taurate also contains taurine which can also have an effect on anxiety levels. Malate/malic acid is also a metal detoxifier which can also play a role in anxiety. It seems damn near everything could play a role in anxiety, but was just pointing that out about those two mg compounds.

I would get a vitamin D test after a month or two (depends). They go for around 40-50$ and you can get one @ a local lab.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

kdvwest said:


> Malate/malic acid is also a metal detoxifier which can also play a role in anxiety.


*insert picture of quacking ducks* LOL DETOXING not that rubbish

To the OP:
The best form of magnesium that you'll be able to find without buying it online from dodgy quack sites is probably glycinate.

Also, that sounds like way too much vitamin D.

To be honest, none of those things have helped me in any way. Only drugs (pharmaceutical and otherwise) have done anything for me. It's good to take them anyway because most people are deficient in those particular things, but don't expect miracles from them.


----------

